# Shooting left of target....



## daggad2

I am right handed but my left eye is dominate. I always shoot just left of the bullseye when I shoot right handed but with the left eye. I have changed my grip which has worked. I can use my right eye but it is a little blury on the sights.
Any suggestions?????? My left eye gives me a better view of the target.
thanks...


----------



## Shipwreck

I am right handed and left eye dominate - works great for shooting pistols in my opinion. SUCKS to shoot rifles, though. Although, I FINALLY have a rifle with the scope mount high enough to shoot right handed and use my left eye - my PS90 w/ the EOTECH mounted. 

If U use the weaver stance, its easy to use your left eye to see even shooting right handed. I've done it for years. If I am shooting at an outdoor range, I can keep both eyes open and see the sights perfectly. When shooting at my local darker indoor range, I do tend to close my right eye because its harder to see the sight (being black) in the darkly lit area).

U should be able to shoot fine using the eye U want w/ the weaver stance. I haven't shot isosceles since I first started shooting.


----------



## Benzbuilder

I too, am left eye dominate and right handed. I shoot with both eyes open. I also shoot rifles left handed. The trick is to do what feels natural to you. If you are shooting just left of the bull try taking some trigger finger away from the trigger. Place trigger in the area between the pad and the first joint of the finger. Then try to push the trigger straight back (harder on double action pistols). Keep the finger isolated from the grip. Don't grip with the trigger finger. Focus an the front sight and the sight picture. Keep the sight aligned during the trigger pull process. By focusing on the sight instead of the target, you will get better results. Just my two cents.


----------



## Shipwreck

There is also an image of a target that shows U what U are doing wrong depending on where U shoot around the bullseye. I'll post it later unless someone beats me to it. I posted it on another thread the other day, but now I can't find it....


----------



## Benzbuilder

Here it is Ship.


----------



## Shipwreck

Benzbuilder said:


> Here it is Ship.


Thanks. Guess I'll store it on my photobucket page so I can find it easier next time. That's something that gets posted with regular frequency...


----------



## daggad2

*left eye*

thanks for the ideas. I will try them soon.
daggad2
:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck

Also - try switching your trigger finger - it can affect you pulling the gun. Try shooting with the joint of the finger AND the pad of the finger. Generally, U should use the pad. But, if I am shooting off sometimes, I try both to see if it makes a difference. Sometimes it is easy to move the gun while pulling the trigger.


----------



## Revolver

It's called "cross dominance".

My eyes are really weird. I'm near-sighted in one eye and far-sighted in the other. I don't have cross dominance(thankfully). Right handed and right eye dominant.


----------



## noproblem5671

*Cross dominant club*

I'm left handed normally, but I shoot right handed with pistols and left with rigles. Thank god since guns are mostly right hand designed. I am left eye dominant.
I do ok with Weaver stance and that is my norm. I'm thinking about trying out Modern Isosceles because it seems like eye dominance would have less of an effect on that stance. I'll try it out when I go to the range tonight.


----------



## noproblem5671

*I tried it out.*

I tried out shooting from a Modern Isosceles stance and I think it was good with the cross dominance. It doesn't feel as much like it matters which eye is dominant because your grip is out in front rather than closer to one side or the other. I did pretty well, but it's new to me and it felt a little more difficult to instinctively go to a proper stance. Weaver feels very natural to me. It's basically the stance I used before I ever had any idea what a Weaver stance was. With Modern Isosceles it feels good once I am in position, but getting into proper position still takes consious thought. In addition to maybe being better for some cross dominant shooters I like the more athletic stance from a tactical standpoint. Weaver is fine for shooting targets to the right or left, but I think I agree with some that say Modern Isosceles puts you in a better position to move quickly if you need to run in any direction.

I'm going to practice Modern Isosceles and see if my results are the the same or better after I get it engrained in muscle memory.


----------



## madmag

I am also right handed left eye dominant. I shoot with both eyes open but still had the same problem for years. I finally realized that I was simply not getting my face directly behind my gun. I stopped being concerned about the front sight and just made sure I was aligned with the rear of the gun. For me that seems to always mean I bring my face down (over) and tighter to my right arm. When I do this it is like magic. Then I shoot center. Probably the same as others of said in a different way.


----------



## 1st freedom

Benzbuilder said:


> Here it is Ship.


Thank you Benzbuilder, I've been wanting one of these:smt1099


----------

